# LCROSS Satellite impact with the Moon



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

For anyone interested.....

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/

Approximately 5:31:30 a.m. Friday morning the LCROSS satellite will impact with the Moon. Main objective = to verify the presence and quantity of ice in the Cabeus crater on the south pole of the Moon.

The plumes of debris are expected to be visible with some larger telescopes. I'm sure it will be replayed throughout the day Friday and perhaps on the news.

If you are out that early you may also want to try to find Venus, Mercury, and Saturn.

http://www.earthsky.org/tonighthome/2009-10-07/url

Happy stargazing. If you have any questions, I'll try and help.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

How fast are they figuring it will be going at impact?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> How fast are they figuring it will be going at impact?


Twice the speed of a bullet, roughly 5000-6000 miles per hour.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091009/sc ... 1009032420


----------

